# SAT 2 score



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

Are the SAT 2 scores for june available yet?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep. Came out yesterday. What did you all get?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

2350, 800 phy 800 bio 750 chem, but it's not important for me considering that I'm a local student, unless CMH accepts it. What about u?


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

adenosine said:


> 2350, 800 phy 800 bio 750 chem, but it's not important for me considering that I'm a local student, unless CMH accepts it. What about u?




My score isn't as good as yours. 1910 ... I'll be giving it again in October and CMH probably will accept it. They always do.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

And you can apply to all private colleges on SAT 2 basis.  congratulations btw. Can you guide me for my October test? Like where did you study from 
and all? Did you go to some academy?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Futuresurgeon said:


> And you can apply to all private colleges on SAT 2 basis.  congratulations btw. Can you guide me for my October test? Like where did you study from
> and all? Did you go to some academy?


Thank you!! And no I think you misunderstood lol I'm a local student no foreign thing going on so SAT 2 is pretty useless unless CMH accepts it which is the only one that does for local seats as far as I'm aware, given that PMDC doesn't create any issue. Or am I wrong? lol And yes I would love to guide but the thing is I honestly didn't prepare much for it. I had it in between my A Level exams in June, so I was only preparing for them. A Level prep really helped a lot and the things I didn't know such as kingdom animalia etc. which we don't study in A Level but is part of SAT (and FSc too), I simply used the typical books like Barron's and My Max Score (for SAT) etc. I hope you ace it next time!  If you have any more specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

adenosine said:


> Thank you!! And no I think you misunderstood lol I'm a local student no foreign thing going on so SAT 2 is pretty useless unless CMH accepts it which is the only one that does for local seats as far as I'm aware, given that PMDC doesn't create any issue. Or am I wrong? lol And yes I would love to guide but the thing is I honestly didn't prepare much for it. I had it in between my A Level exams in June, so I was only preparing for them. A Level prep really helped a lot and the things I didn't know such as kingdom animalia etc. which we don't study in A Level but is part of SAT (and FSc too), I simply used the typical books like Barron's and My Max Score (for SAT) etc. I hope you ace it next time!  If you have any more specific questions feel free to ask.


I don't think even CMH accepts :/ I qualify as foreign thank god  Although fees is a problem now


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

They mentioned it on their site for 2017 admissions that they do but highlighted repeatedly that PMDC can create an issue so idk. :/


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

adenosine said:


> They mentioned it on their site for 2017 admissions that they do but highlighted repeatedly that PMDC can create an issue so idk. :/[/QUOTE
> 
> CMH probably will accept SAT. Last year they delayed their admissions but did accept SAT. And thanks!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty sure most of you guys know that the next SAT 2 date is in October for those living outside of US. Now ive gotten my SAT 2 results, but I'm 100% sure that I can improve in those. Now my question to all of you is that if I decide to sit the SAT 2 this October, will I still be able to apply with those results or will it be too late? I'm really confused cause I really want to improve on them to kinda ''cement'' my foreign seat, but I'm not too sure if ill be able to use those results cause admissions might be closed.

Plz help a brother in need out


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

For someone who has done u.s. high school, whats the best way to ace the sat 2?

Barrons or Princeton review? do you think practicing questions on practice tests helped you guys as well? Please let us know your strategies, especially people who scored 2200 or above on the sat subjects tests phys chem bio


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of you guys know that the next SAT 2 date is in October for those living outside of US. Now ive gotten my SAT 2 results, but I'm 100% sure that I can improve in those. Now my question to all of you is that if I decide to sit the SAT 2 this October, will I still be able to apply with those results or will it be too late? I'm really confused cause I really want to improve on them to kinda ''cement'' my foreign seat, but I'm not too sure if ill be able to use those results cause admissions might be closed.
> 
> Plz help a brother in need out


 i think it would be too late. Last year the first merit list was up by Nov 5. And these SAT results take well over a month to arrive. So you can give it, but i think it'll be too late


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

You can totally give SAT 2 on October 1st. Admissions won't be closed by then. The results of October 1st SAT 2 are in by 26th October. And they will count for Shifa, CMH, shalimar etc etc. Only for AKU they wouldn't. 
I gave mine on October 1st last year, and got accepted to both Shifa and CMH, on both foreign and Local seat (SAT 2 doesn't count on local seats, Entry test does). Chose the local seat, obviously. But point is October 1st, SAT 2 date is perfectly fine. You would get the results max by 26th October. Says on college board website too. Even though Shifa application deadline is in early, they are ok with you sending in your SAT 2 results by October 26th. 
Other than that, you can also call the individual colleges to confirm. Last year it was fine.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of you guys know that the next SAT 2 date is in October for those living outside of US. Now ive gotten my SAT 2 results, but I'm 100% sure that I can improve in those. Now my question to all of you is that if I decide to sit the SAT 2 this October, will I still be able to apply with those results or will it be too late? I'm really confused cause I really want to improve on them to kinda ''cement'' my foreign seat, but I'm not too sure if ill be able to use those results cause admissions might be closed.
> 
> Plz help a brother in need out





mdaiem said:


> HarisKhan123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



It won't be late. The prospectus distribution for CMH and other colleges started from 31/10 last year.  and can you please guide me for SAT 2? I too think I can improve so yeah.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

rayes said:


> You can totally give SAT 2 on October 1st. Admissions won't be closed by then. The results of October 1st SAT 2 are in by 26th October. And they will count for Shifa, CMH, shalimar etc etc. Only for AKU they wouldn't.
> I gave mine on October 1st last year, and got accepted to both Shifa and CMH, on both foreign and Local seat (SAT 2 doesn't count on local seats, Entry test does). Chose the local seat, obviously. But point is October 1st, SAT 2 date is perfectly fine. You would get the results max by 26th October. Says on college board website too. Even though Shifa application deadline is in early, they are ok with you sending in your SAT 2 results by October 26th.
> Other than that, you can also call the individual colleges to confirm. Last year it was fine.


Hey thanks soo much for the help bro! Yea the thing I was worried about was the admissions being closed, and now since you have said that, I feel a lot better. I actually have the SAT 2 done, but I'm pretty sure I can improve on those. Also you said that you did the NTS entry test for shifa? How did you prepare for that? Cause ive heard people using SAT 2 books for it, while others using the fsc books? Also did you do the SAT 2 in Pakistan?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, I registered for the October SAT 2 and its on the 7th this time, but I think they results will be released the same time like last year. Also, all of you geniuses who scored really highly, any tips for an average guy ? I mean what books to use ect. I have the Barrons for all 3, I ordered them pretty late so I wasn't able to use all of them in the June SAT. Are they good? Also I felt that the tests on the Physics for Barrons wasn't as accurate as the real one. I really shocked on how different they actually were. I mean i don't think there were the 30 questions from mechanics like they said in the book, but that I'm probably wrong.

Just tips and how to study/improve on my score would be great! Btw i got a mere 1900/2400, but my goal is to try and get that to 2200/2400 to improve my aggregate on the foreign seats!I'll be preparing for the NUMS,NTS tests as well so they might help with my preparation 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Well, I registered for the October SAT 2 and its on the 7th this time, but I think they results will be released the same time like last year. Also, all of you geniuses who scored really highly, any tips for an average guy ? I mean what books to use ect. I have the Barrons for all 3, I ordered them pretty late so I wasn't able to use all of them in the June SAT. Are they good? Also I felt that the tests on the Physics for Barrons wasn't as accurate as the real one. I really shocked on how different they actually were. I mean i don't think there were the 30 questions from mechanics like they said in the book, but that I'm probably wrong.
> 
> Just tips and how to study/improve on my score would be great! Btw i got a mere 1900/2400, but my goal is to try and get that to 2200/2400 to improve my aggregate on the foreign seats!I'll be preparing for the NUMS,NTS tests as well so they might help with my preparation
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Man I would love to help but I'm kinda blank since I didn't do anything special myself.  What happened was I had it in the middle of my A Level exams so my prep was all A level, and I simply used 1 week to study things not part of the A level course from MyMaxScore SAT biology the kingdoms and phylums etc. and familiarized myself with mirrors/lenses for Physics and angular momentum and Chemistry's effusion formula and the names of the laws since in A Level we study things like the partial pressure formula without knowing that it's called Dalton's law of partial pressures. I had Barron's but didn't even touch it. Found it too clustered and whatnot. I suggest sparknotes and mymaxscore sat subject test (the different ones for all 3 sciences). Hope I helped.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys,
How do you get an official report for your SAT 2 scores? Do you email Collegeboard for it? what do you ask them? Cause I was looking at what the medical colleges want attested with the prospectus, and one of them is a SAT 2 score report


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Guys,
> How do you get an official report for your SAT 2 scores? Do you email Collegeboard for it? what do you ask them? Cause I was looking at what the medical colleges want attested with the prospectus, and one of them is a SAT 2 score report


How to Get SAT Test Scores

You can read it all if you want but what concerns is lower down the page. Scroll down until you see the heading:[h=2]*OK, How To Get SAT Test Scores:*[/h]Then follow the steps, in particular, steps 5-7.

Hope I helped.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

adenosine said:


> How to Get SAT Test Scores
> 
> You can read it all if you want but what concerns is lower down the page. Scroll down until you see the heading:*OK, How To Get SAT Test Scores:*
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! but by doing that I'm getting all of my results, I want to get my best results, any way to do that?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh sorry man don't know about that :/ can't you have them both and like, they'd naturally pick your best ones, or is that not possible? I actually don't know the entire process for overseas, of course lol.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

adenosine said:


> Oh sorry man don't know about that :/ can't you have them both and like, they'd naturally pick your best ones, or is that not possible? I actually don't know the entire process for overseas, of course lol.


No problem bro! hmm that's possible, but I actually really don't know though if they'll accept it. I'm totally clueless when it comes to this kinda stuff 
Maybe someone else who has gotten a report before might be able to help me out?


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't have a lot of information regarding CMH or other private colleges but for the 72 overseas seats in Punjab government colleges, they pick your best scores. 
I know this because a friend of mine has gone through this process and he attempted SAT Physics more than once. He was required to submit a paper score report while applying (not attested) and he was asked for his MySAT account username & password for verification purposes.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

HarisKhan123 said:


> No problem bro! hmm that's possible, but I actually really don't know though if they'll accept it. I'm totally clueless when it comes to this kinda stuff
> Maybe someone else who has gotten a report before might be able to help me out?


The official score report they send you has your latest 6 scores in each SAT Subject test and you can't alter that, as in pick your better ones and stuff. It will list all the latest 6 ones in each category but that doesn't mean the college/uni you are applying to won't accept your best scores. I am pretty sure the overseas admissions in Punjab use the best scores as each score is valid for 2 years.

- - - Updated - - -

By the way in order to order a paper score report through the mail you will either have to email or phone them, if you have never had a report before it will be given to you for free otherwise it will cost $20. Takes 2-3 weeks to come


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

What is a good sat2 score for cmh


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

Well if you are not a foreign student:
CMH may or may not accept SAT II this year. They usually do but like it's been mentioned on this thread, we can't be sure.
As for the score, many students I know have gotten in. Most of them having a total of 2250 or 2150/2400. So as you can see, one needs to get at least a 2150.
But I'd suggest you aim for higher. A 2270 at least since students are selected by comparing their scores so no one can say how tough the competition might get this year.

I have a question too though. How much does one need to get into NUMS on a foreign seat?


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hareemrauf said:


> Well if you are not a foreign student:
> CMH may or may not accept SAT II this year. They usually do but like it's been mentioned on this thread, we can't be sure.
> As for the score, many students I know have gotten in. Most of them having a total of 2250 or 2150/2400. So as you can see, one needs to get at least a 2150.
> But I'd suggest you aim for higher. A 2270 at least since students are selected by comparing their scores so no one can say how tough the competition might get this year.
> ...


http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/Merit List Foreign Seat1477052849.pdf


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

Is it too late to give the sat2 for cmh in October?


----------

